# Pinguicula moranensis



## practicallyostensible (Sep 15, 2007)

Could not resist taking this one home, the color of those flowers makes me happy.


----------



## Bolero (Sep 15, 2007)

Very cute flowers, I can see why you couldn't resist.


----------



## Ron-NY (Sep 15, 2007)

very nice!! I am not familiar with that genus...is it a terrestrial?...never mind I googled


----------



## NYEric (Sep 16, 2007)

lovely color.


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2007)

nice!
it's a butterwort, a carnivorous plant with sticky leaves. great for help controlling fungus gnats.

speaking of carnivorous plants, don't forget about the necps show referenced here sept. 29-30...
www.necps.org


----------



## Heather (Sep 16, 2007)

Very nice, and what Brian said - they work great!


----------



## cdub (Sep 16, 2007)

do they work for fruit flies? I need a serious fruit fly trap, and soon. I was thinking about a Drosera or Pinguicula.


----------



## Rick (Sep 16, 2007)

I have one of these blooming too right now. They're pretty.


----------



## practicallyostensible (Sep 16, 2007)

cdub said:


> do they work for fruit flies? I need a serious fruit fly trap, and soon. I was thinking about a Drosera or Pinguicula.



I have a few Pings, none of them can catch fruit flies, but Drosera work well. I have a fruit fly problem too, year round, and the thing that works best for me a is to take an almost empty bottle of beer with just a centimeter or two left in the bottom, then affix a paper funnel with a hole just large enough for them to fit through down into the bottle, and then wait. The fermentation process that the beer goes through and the the carbon dioxide in the beer that drives fruit flies wild.


----------



## kentuckiense (Sep 16, 2007)

practicallyostensible said:


> almost empty bottle of beer with just a centimeter or two left in the bottom


:drool:


----------



## likespaphs (Sep 16, 2007)

if y'all have fruit flies from saving things for a compost pile/wormbin, freeze your waste to kill the eggs then put it in the pile...


----------



## cdub (Sep 16, 2007)

Thanks for the fruit fly remedies! I'll have to try the beer thingy.


----------

